# snorkel question



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

I was wondering what all i would need to snorkel my big bear i know i will need 1.5" pvc but what else will i need. thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pvc cleaner and pvc glue. Gonna need a rubber 90* to come off the airbox with.


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Pvc cleaner and pvc glue. Gonna need a rubber 90* to come off the airbox with.


what about vent lines? i have heard something about them but are they for the diffs?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

check where the vents come off the diffs.. some newer bikes are routed high already from the factory... if it's water cooled extend the overflow bottle and fan vents... and you can extend the gas tank vent...


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> check where the vents come off the diffs.. some newer bikes are routed high already from the factory... if it's water cooled extend the overflow bottle and fan vents... and you can extend the gas tank vent...


well my vent lines are up under the seat on top of the frame would that be ok?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I would run them higher just to be on safe side


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

i was thinking about running them up the snorkel so that way they would be safe


----------



## 09 griz (Feb 21, 2010)

also need to extend vent line from carb i would run all to top of snorkle will ensure water doesn't get in diffs or carb also need to do crank case vent


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

i did and even put a fuel filter on the carb vent line to keep crap from getting in the carb


----------

